# Etisalat job offer



## sum1980

Hi there,

Can anyone tell me how long does it take to get a final job offer from Etisalat? I received an offer through email on July 5th, which I was told would be finalised subject to obtaining the necessary management approvals.

It has been almost 2 months now, but I am yet to hear from them on the final offer. Whenever I call them for an update, I am told that the approvals are still being obtained.

It would be great if anyone (who has gone through the recruitment process at Etisalat/ has some knowledge) could throw some light on this please...

Thanks a lot.

Kind regards


----------



## onthego

*reply*

hi, did u ever get the offer? how long did it take?


----------



## sum1980

onthego said:


> hi, did u ever get the offer? how long did it take?


Hi, no not yet...it's been 5 months now...I don't think it will ever materialize.


----------



## skalim27

O wow! thats long!

what level were you applying for. Did they ever ask for your documents?

I have recently applied on a manager level, they asked me for my degrees 2 weeks ago


----------



## sum1980

skalim27 said:


> O wow! thats long!
> 
> what level were you applying for. Did they ever ask for your documents?
> 
> I have recently applied on a manager level, they asked me for my degrees 2 weeks ago


Yes, they did ask for my documents...I submitted those as well, but absolutely no progress since then. Good luck with your application.


----------

